# Can anyone point me to the restroom?



## Thundeere (Mar 28, 2016)

I can't hold it in any longer


----------



## Ricky (Mar 31, 2016)

Are we like... Role playing here? 

I'm scared.


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 31, 2016)

Sure. It's, umm, over there


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 31, 2016)

It's out of order.


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh, deer goodness!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2016)

Wow. That went a lot better than I feared it might :V


----------



## Astus (Apr 4, 2016)

You know where I'd say it is :V down the hall and on the left C:


----------



## Ricky (Apr 4, 2016)

yyyeeeeeeahh...



Spoiler



I read that as: "_It's in my middle pocket_." :V


----------

